# got lows?



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

just in case you got LOW lows and your tuned super low .. aka under say50s
beats are sub killaz rolling in the 30s enjoy 
Music Creation/ Manipulation - DJ Slow N' Throw Productions


----------



## trewyn15 (Oct 17, 2011)

gotta love dj slow n throw and all he does!


----------

